# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Cipramil tegen een angststoornis?

## SAMYDIVA

Hallo lieve mensen,

Ik grbruik nu 5 weken Cipramil tegen een angststoornis maar ben nog steeds angstig gaat dit ooit nog werken????
Heeft er iemand ervaring met deze AD,

Gr Diva :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## Oki07

Ik slik effexor tegen paniekaanvallen, maar ik heb er de eerste weken ook alprazolam bij geslikt, want dat werk direct. Nu slik ik dat laatste alleen af en toe als ik voel dat het fout gaat, maar normaal functioneer ik goed op effexor. Misschien moet de dosis ad nog omhoog en anders kun je je huisarts vragen of je tijdelijk wat erbij mag.

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> Ik slik effexor tegen paniekaanvallen, maar ik heb er de eerste weken ook alprazolam bij geslikt, want dat werk direct. Nu slik ik dat laatste alleen af en toe als ik voel dat het fout gaat, maar normaal functioneer ik goed op effexor. Misschien moet de dosis ad nog omhoog en anders kun je je huisarts vragen of je tijdelijk wat erbij mag.



Hoi Oki,

Ik heb zelf oxazepam voor de bijwerkingen te verlichten.
sinds een paar dagen ben ik al omhoog gegaan naar 40 mg maar ben nog steeds zo onrustig en soms heel bang.Hoe lang slik jij nu effexor?

gr sam

----------


## Onassa

Ik slik al jaren cipramil tegen de depressies en alprazolam als angstremmer.
De citpramil werkt bij mij niet tegen paniek aanvallen, de alprazolam we.

----------


## SAMYDIVA

Hoi Onassa,

en werkt het verder goed tegen depressies want ik heb ook nog steeds zware stemmings
wisselingen.Ik slik nu nog oxazepam maar die mag ik straks niet meer gebruiken omdat ze zo verslavend zijn.
Ik er wel even bij vertellen dat ik er nu vijf weken over heb gedaan om bij de 20 druppels te komen 40mg. 

gr sam

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je dit al met je arts besproken??
Wat zegt die?

Het kan zijn dat Cipramil niets voor jou is en dat je beter reageert op een andere AD...
Ik zou je adviseren om raad te vragen aan je arts of psycholoog!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Oki07

Ik slik effexor ruim een jaar en het helpt mij goed tegen paniekaanvallen. Je kan het beste dit met je huisarts bespreken. Misschien is een andere ad wel beter voor jou. Ik had bv jaren geleden zoloft en toen hielp dat goed. Een jaar geleden werd ik er heel naar van en dat was het dus niet. Toen over gestapt op effexor en dat hielp wel. Succes!

----------


## SAMYDIVA

hoi oki,

ik heb drie maanden geleden ook effexor gehad maar ik moest daar meteen mee stoppen had zoveel bijwerkingen. daarna heb ik cipramil gekregen in druppelvorm ben nu al 5 weken bezig om het op te bouwen miss dat het daarom zolang duurt voordat het werkt.
maar ik zit gelukkig nu aan de 20 druppels.
Ik hoop niet dat ik straks weer moet over stappen naar een andere ad want dat trek ik echt niet meer.

gr sam

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> Heb je dit al met je arts besproken??
> Wat zegt die?
> 
> Het kan zijn dat Cipramil niets voor jou is en dat je beter reageert op een andere AD...
> Ik zou je adviseren om raad te vragen aan je arts of psycholoog!
> 
> Sterkte!!


Hoi hoi,

ik heb het al besproken met mijn Psygiater en die zegt dat het soms wat langer kan duren voordat het aanslaat maar ja daar heb ik nu niets aan.
vind het vooral erg rot voor mijn kinderen.
werkt cipramil wel goed tegen angst???

gr sam

----------


## Onassa

Cipramil kan wel wat langer tijd kosten voor je merkt dat het gaat werken zeker nu je nog maar pas in de opbouwende fase zit.
ik heb het al heel lang, soms dat ik,...het doet niet veel meer dus gingen we over naar een ander middel, maar altijd kwam ik uiteindelijk toch weer terug op de cipramil.
Heb al heel wat AD's 'geprobeert".
Nogmaals, ik vind het absoluut niet helpen tegen paniek aanvallen, maar daar wekt bij mij de alprazolam weer goed voor (en ja ook dat gebruik ik al 13 jaar en ius verslavend) maar zit nog steeds op maar maximaal 3 tabletjes per dag waarvan ik er al 2 neem puur voor het slapen.
Ik snap dat het lang duurt maar helaas is dat algemeen wel een bekend gegeven vcan een AD.
Dus probeer nog even geduld te hebben tot je op de juiste dosis zit.
Heel veel succces!!!

groetjes, Diane

----------


## marretje

Hoi Sam,

Als je echt wil weten wat het beste bij jou persoonlijk zal werken, dan kun je altijd in overleg met je psychiater een r EEGonderzoek bij Brainmed aanvragen! Daar worden werkelijk hele goede resultaten geboekt met aanbeveling van medicatie specifiek gericht op basis van jouw eigen EEG uitslag!
Kijk eens vrijblijvend op hun website, Brainmed.nl !
Kost je niks, en het zou je zoveel op kunnen leveren!
Zelf ga ik dit ook doen!

suc6 Margreet.

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> Hoi Sam,
> 
> Als je echt wil weten wat het beste bij jou persoonlijk zal werken, dan kun je altijd in overleg met je psychiater een r EEGonderzoek bij Brainmed aanvragen! Daar worden werkelijk hele goede resultaten geboekt met aanbeveling van medicatie specifiek gericht op basis van jouw eigen EEG uitslag!
> Kijk eens vrijblijvend op hun website, Brainmed.nl !
> Kost je niks, en het zou je zoveel op kunnen leveren!
> Zelf ga ik dit ook doen!
> 
> suc6 Margreet.


Hoi Magreet,

Ik heb vandaag toch een afspraak en dan vraag ik het even.
maar bedankt voor je berichtje!

gr sam

----------


## Agnes574

Voor de één helpt Cipramil wél bij angst, bij de ander niet ...
Ik heb het al vaker gezegd en geschreven hier op de site;
Het is écht zoeken naar de juiste AD... en dan moet je nog een arts hebben die er verstand van heeft en er tijd in wil steken om samen met je te zoeken naar de beste AD... 
Ik neem Sipralexa/Lexapro voor m'n angstaanvallen; helpt prima!!
(heb wel zo'n 7 à 8 AD's geprobeerd eer ik één vond die bij me past!!)

Sterkte!!

----------


## Onassa

Dat is de kloteritis idd met AD's ....voor je de juiste eens te pakken hebt.
Het ergste vind ik dat ik er toendertijd in record tempo ruim 20 kilo bij kreeg aan lichaams gewicht.
Altijd was ik een slanke den, maar dat is nu wel voltooid verleden tijd.
Hoewel het inmiddels wel wat minder is weeg ik nog 73 kilo bij een lengte van 1.70
Dus geen zwaar overgewicht meer (ik was op zijn zwaarst 84 kilo), maar alles zit in mijn romp en maag en buik zijn vaak als een ballon zo opgezwollen dat het gewoon pijn doet.

----------


## marretje

Weet precies wat je bedoeld Onassa! Aankomen van de AD! Zelf ben ik 11 kilo aangekomen van de Mirtazapine! Die moet ik samen gebruiken met de Paroxetine.
Paroxetine ben ik nooit 1 gram van aangekomen, maar omdat de Paroxetine niet meer voldoende werkt voor de angst/paniekstoornis heeft de psych er Mirtazapine bijgegeven!
Maar nu een jaar later werkt dit ook nauwelijks meer! Vandaar dat ik haar het onderzoek bij Brainmed wil voorleggen!Om zo via een r EEG duidelijkheid te krijgen, wat het beste bij mij zal passen aan medicatie, en ook het meest optimaal zal werken?!
Wil je hier meer over weten, kijk dan eens op hun website Brainmed.nl
Ik laat hier ook weten, hoe het mij vergaat!

Liefs, Margreet.

----------


## margreet06

Hallo, ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Ik heb vandaag cipramil druppels gekregen, om te beginnen met 2 druppels per dag. (omdat ik al een paar keer niet tegen paroxetine kon)
Vandaar de cipramil druppels omdat die laag gedoseerd kunnen worden. Per dag kan ik met een druppel ophogen, maar doe dat wel rustiger aan. (alle verhalen die ik las, op andere site's maakten me niet vrolijk) Ben vreselijk bang voor die bijwerkingen.
Loop al een half jaar bij een psycholoog om een plomp gebrachte mededeling van een cardioloog te verwerken. Maar de angststoornis zit er goed in. Heb ook verschillende medicatie van een homeopatisch arts, maar niets werkt voldoende. Het laatste middel, Borium Oxydatum, gebruik ik sinds een week, moet nog geduld hebben wat het gaat doen, maar omdat ik vandaag en gisteren in tranen bij de huisarts zat kreeg ik nu toch de Cipramil. Ik wacht toch nog maar even met innemen denk ik, totdat ik de hom.arts gesproken heb over de eventuele beginverergering van het laatste middel. Ik zie er zo tegenop om antidepressiva te nemen, (die dus moeten helpen voor mijn angststoornis)
Ik hoop op positieve verhalen qua bijwerkingen, (al zal dat zeer zeker verschillend zijn per persoon)

Groetjes, Margreet

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> Hallo, ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Ik heb vandaag cipramil druppels gekregen, om te beginnen met 2 druppels per dag. (omdat ik al een paar keer niet tegen paroxetine kon)
> Vandaar de cipramil druppels omdat die laag gedoseerd kunnen worden. Per dag kan ik met een druppel ophogen, maar doe dat wel rustiger aan. (alle verhalen die ik las, op andere site's maakten me niet vrolijk) Ben vreselijk bang voor die bijwerkingen.
> Loop al een half jaar bij een psycholoog om een plomp gebrachte mededeling van een cardioloog te verwerken. Maar de angststoornis zit er goed in. Heb ook verschillende medicatie van een homeopatisch arts, maar niets werkt voldoende. Het laatste middel, Borium Oxydatum, gebruik ik sinds een week, moet nog geduld hebben wat het gaat doen, maar omdat ik vandaag en gisteren in tranen bij de huisarts zat kreeg ik nu toch de Cipramil. Ik wacht toch nog maar even met innemen denk ik, totdat ik de hom.arts gesproken heb over de eventuele beginverergering van het laatste middel. Ik zie er zo tegenop om antidepressiva te nemen, (die dus moeten helpen voor mijn angststoornis)
> Ik hoop op positieve verhalen qua bijwerkingen, (al zal dat zeer zeker verschillend zijn per persoon)
> 
> Groetjes, Margreet



hoi magreet,


ik ben zelf drie maanden geleden begonnen met cipramil ik ben vijf maanden geleden bevallen van mijn dochtertje en ik voelde al snel dat het niet goed ging had veel last van paniek aanvallen en angst.
omdat ik heel erg gevoelig ben voor bijwerkingen b en ik cipramil gaan gebruiken in combinatie met oxazepam dat ging vrij goed. ik moet wel erbij vertellen dat oxzazepam heel verslavend is dus als je het zonder kan moet je dat doen.
op dit moment gebruik ik 25 druppel die heb ik opgebouwd in drie maanden tijd.
ik voelde mezelf naar twee maanden pas weer goed en nog ben ik herstellende maar ik merk duidelijk verschil want ik was zo angstig voor alles ik herkende mezelf helemaal niet meer terug. mijn vriend bleef dagen lang bij
mij en wisselde dat af met mijn ouders want ik wilde helemaal niet meer alleen zijn. gelukkig durf ik weer alleen te zijn met mijn kinderen dus het gaat echt werken. vorige week ben ik ook weer uit eten geweest en dat gaf ook een fijn gevoel.
ik hoop voor u dat de medicatie snel gaan werken zodat u weer lekker in u vel zit.

groetjes sam

----------


## margreet06

Dank je wel hoor Sam, voor je snelle reactie. Joh, dat is ook niet niks he, na je beavalling die angstaanvallen krijgen! Wat fijn dat je al zo snel geholpen werd. En dat je er al baat bij hebt is al helemaal fijn! Snel hoor, in 3 maanden naar 25 druppels, dat zie ik meelf nog niet doen. Maar ik ben altijd al bang gweest voor bijwerkingen van wat voor medicijn dan ook, zelfs voor homeopatische middelen. Helaas ook voor alle hartmedicatie die ik moet slikken maar daar ontkom je niet aan he, dan heb je helemaal geen keus. (hierin straks eigenlijk ook niet meer, na 2 jaar zoekende naar oplossingen.)
Ja, ik weet dat oxazepam verslavend kan zijn, ik zit nu al een poos op 6 per dag en sinds 3 dagen op 8, maar ja, ik moet wat, om met even beter te voelen.
Hoe is het bij jou met de bijwerkingen gegaan Sam? Vielen die redelijk mee? (ik mag beginnen met 2 druppels om de bijwerkingen zo beperkt mogelijk te houden) Maar zelfs dat vind ik eng. Doe verder veel ontspanningsoefeningen, van Roy Martina, en mind fulness, Vooral Roy Martina is heel fijn om naar te luisteren en te doen.
(is een aanrader hoor Sam) en ik gebruik ook bachflowerremedies, maar op het ogenblik is niets voldoende, en ik wil zo graag na 2 jaar weer mijn oude ik zijn.
Fijn joh, dat je ook weer uit eten kon, dat zijn de goede tekens he. Ik hoop dat je zo vooruit blijft gaan, zodat je er helemaal voor je kinderen kan zijn!

Groetjes, Margreet

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> Dank je wel hoor Sam, voor je snelle reactie. Joh, dat is ook niet niks he, na je beavalling die angstaanvallen krijgen! Wat fijn dat je al zo snel geholpen werd. En dat je er al baat bij hebt is al helemaal fijn! Snel hoor, in 3 maanden naar 25 druppels, dat zie ik meelf nog niet doen. Maar ik ben altijd al bang gweest voor bijwerkingen van wat voor medicijn dan ook, zelfs voor homeopatische middelen. Helaas ook voor alle hartmedicatie die ik moet slikken maar daar ontkom je niet aan he, dan heb je helemaal geen keus. (hierin straks eigenlijk ook niet meer, na 2 jaar zoekende naar oplossingen.)
> Ja, ik weet dat oxazepam verslavend kan zijn, ik zit nu al een poos op 6 per dag en sinds 3 dagen op 8, maar ja, ik moet wat, om met even beter te voelen.
> Hoe is het bij jou met de bijwerkingen gegaan Sam? Vielen die redelijk mee? (ik mag beginnen met 2 druppels om de bijwerkingen zo beperkt mogelijk te houden) Maar zelfs dat vind ik eng. Doe verder veel ontspanningsoefeningen, van Roy Martina, en mind fulness, Vooral Roy Martina is heel fijn om naar te luisteren en te doen.
> (is een aanrader hoor Sam) en ik gebruik ook bachflowerremedies, maar op het ogenblik is niets voldoende, en ik wil zo graag na 2 jaar weer mijn oude ik zijn.
> Fijn joh, dat je ook weer uit eten kon, dat zijn de goede tekens he. Ik hoop dat je zo vooruit blijft gaan, zodat je er helemaal voor je kinderen kan zijn!
> 
> Groetjes, Margreet


hoi magreet,

ik ben zelf begonnen met een druppel per dag en om de dag kwam er een druppel bij. in combinatie met de oxazepam ging het wel goed merkte er niet zo veel van maar het was wel een hele moeilijke tijd omdat ik zo graag weer beter wilde worden.
ik was zelf wel heel erg bang om verslaafd te worden aan de oxazepam omdat ik er ook zes per dag pakte drie maanden lang. op een dag ben ik daar mee gestopt ik wilde ze niet meer hebben daar ben ik ook heel ziek van geworden dus dat raad ik u niet aan.
voor cipramil heb ik effexor gehad venafaxeline daar had ik zoveel bijwerkingen van dat ik na een paar dagen moest stoppen van mijn huisarts.
zelf ben ik ook heel veel gaan sporten tijdens het opbouwen van de medicatie
ik ging soms wel eens twee keer per dag om mezelf goed te voelen en was altijd zo blij als het weer negen uur was om te gaan slapen met de kinderen.
binnenkort gaan ook mijn cursus van start van een jaar daar leer ik met mijn emoties omgaan ik hoop dat ik daar veel van leer.

gr sam

----------


## margreet06

Hoi Sam

Dat is ook mijn bedoeling, beginnen met een druppel per dag beginnen, en niet met 2 zoals de huisarts zei. Lekker dat je kunt sporten, door en stofwisselings/botziekte, gaat mij dat niet lukken. Maar ik ben een uitgesproken muziekmens, muziek heeft me al vaak uit een dal gehaald, (vooral Andre Rieu, die kan me helemaal blij maken) Ik heb in het verleden ook een depressie gehad waar ik prothiaden voor kreeg, werkte samne met oxazepam prima, en met bachflower. (was ton 42) Ruim 2 jaar geleden dus na bijna stikken weer in een angststoornis gekomen, kreeg paroxetine, werkte niet voldoende, kreeg er mythazalon bij (of hoe dat ook al weer heet
Maar kon er niet tegen. Toen werd dat laatste vervangen door de venfalexine maar ik ben er nooit aan begonnen, ben ineens gestopt, was ziek van de bijwerkingen. (nog zieker van het ineens stoppen, ook al gebruikte ik het maar 14 dagen) Oxazepam gebruik ik nu ook 2 jaar, heel weinig, maar sinds een jaar toch wel op 6, omdat de angst te hevig werd. nu even op 8. Ik krijg ook psychosomatische fysio, is heel fijn met ontspanningsoefeningen.

Ben benieuwd wat voor soort cursus je krijgt Sam. Maar ik zag dat je ergens schreef dat je het zo lang vond duren voordat je iets merkte. Er staat minstens 6 tot 8 weken voor (bij angststoornis,) voordat je iets merkt. En aangezien je héél laag gedoseerd begon, is het logisch dat het ook langer zal duren vooradt je de werking bemerkt. Maar ik snap het wel hoor, ik zeg ook altijd, ik zou willen dat er a la minuut iets hielp!
Ik weet dat ik er toen ook vanaf kwam, en dat zal nu ook wel gebeuren al lijkt dat op het ogenblik niet zo.
(en zeg maar gewoon jij hoor, hoeft geen u te schrijven)

Groetjes Margreet

----------


## geennaam

Hallo,

Ik ben inmiddels drie weken aan dit middel, eerste week halve pil 10mg toen een week later 1 pil dus 20mg nu mijn derde week achter de rug.
Ik heb geen last van bijwerkingen, wel hoofdpijn, buikpijn en duizeligheid het valt mee.
Eerste week merkte ik duidelijke verschil qua gevoel, alles was ff rustig en stil maar nu komt er weer in me hoofd spoken, ik denk om de dosis te verhogen maar ben wel bang voor nare bijwerkingen dan.

Op hoevel mg merkte jullie een duidelijke verschil?

----------


## oppenneer

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): hey ik neem al jaren alpraz en lormetazepem de laatste 7 maanden heb ik enorm veel last van ansgstaanvallen. mijn dosis word aanzienelijk verhoogt. en al die pillen houden het niet tegen. de aanvallen zijn zo erg dat ik gelijk een kind van 5 in een hoekje kruip en begin te huilen. maakt nie uit waar ik ben. de momenten dat ik die aanvallen krijg zijn wel allemaal gelinkt aan alle problemen die ik de laatst 7 maanden heb en nog altijd heb. door al die pillen weet ik nie waarom ik zo bang ben. de pillen blokeren mijn onderbewustzijn en de slaappillen blokeren mijn dromen. uiteindelijk is het enigste wat al die pillen doen is je het verstand van een kind terug geven. vele begrypen da niet. maar denk er eens goed over na. en kijk in je onderbewustzijn. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## margreet06

Hallo 'geen naam'.

Misschien zou je huisarts een ander middel kunnen voorschrijven? Dit middel, alpraz (ik ken het niet) doet kennelijk weinig tot niets voor je. En slaaptabletten werken na een lange tijd niet zo lang meer (weet ik uit ervaring, maar 2 a 3 uur is beter dan helemaal niet slapen)
Zelf in je onderbewustzijn kijken? Daar heb je eerder de hulp van een psychologe voor nodig. Ik gebruik al bijna 15 jaar lormetazepam, maar het heeft mij niet bepaald het verstand van een kind gegeven. Jammer dat jij het zo voelt, meer dan jammer dat je angst zo erg is dat je als een kind in een hoekje kruipt. Ik denk dat er duidelijk iets anders nodig is en ik hoop dat je huisarts dat ook inziet, en andere deskundige hulp, want alleen met pillen kom je er niet zo te lezen. Sterkte hoor, en vecht voor jezelf 
het is jouw lijf en je wil beter worden!

Groetjes Margree

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> hey ik neem al jaren alpraz en lormetazepem de laatste 7 maanden heb ik enorm veel last van ansgstaanvallen. mijn dosis word aanzienelijk verhoogt. en al die pillen houden het niet tegen. de aanvallen zijn zo erg dat ik gelijk een kind van 5 in een hoekje kruip en begin te huilen. maakt nie uit waar ik ben. de momenten dat ik die aanvallen krijg zijn wel allemaal gelinkt aan alle problemen die ik de laatst 7 maanden heb en nog altijd heb. door al die pillen weet ik nie waarom ik zo bang ben. de pillen blokeren mijn onderbewustzijn en de slaappillen blokeren mijn dromen. uiteindelijk is het enigste wat al die pillen doen is je het verstand van een kind terug geven. vele begrypen da niet. maar denk er eens goed over na. en kijk in je onderbewustzijn.


hoi,

waarom gaat u niet kijken voor een goede AD tegen angst en paniek ik denk dat u daar veel meer aan heeft.
heb een aantal jaren geleden ook alprazolam gehad maar dat zijn angst blokkers op een gegeven moment zijn ze verslavend en hebben ze nier meer het juiste effect en moet u er steeds meer gaan slikken;
ik merkte ook aan mezelf dat ik door die pillen steeds gekker en angstiger werd.
het is moeilijk om er van af te komen maar als dat eenmaal lukt voelt u zich veel beter geloof me maar.

GR

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> Hallo 'geen naam'.
> 
> Misschien zou je huisarts een ander middel kunnen voorschrijven? Dit middel, alpraz (ik ken het niet) doet kennelijk weinig tot niets voor je. En slaaptabletten werken na een lange tijd niet zo lang meer (weet ik uit ervaring, maar 2 a 3 uur is beter dan helemaal niet slapen)
> Zelf in je onderbewustzijn kijken? Daar heb je eerder de hulp van een psychologe voor nodig. Ik gebruik al bijna 15 jaar lormetazepam, maar het heeft mij niet bepaald het verstand van een kind gegeven. Jammer dat jij het zo voelt, meer dan jammer dat je angst zo erg is dat je als een kind in een hoekje kruipt. Ik denk dat er duidelijk iets anders nodig is en ik hoop dat je huisarts dat ook inziet, en andere deskundige hulp, want alleen met pillen kom je er niet zo te lezen. Sterkte hoor, en vecht voor jezelf 
> het is jouw lijf en je wil beter worden!
> 
> Groetjes Margree


hoi magreet,

hoe gaat het nu met u?

gr sam

----------


## margreet06

Hoi Sam

Ik zou willen dat ik kon zeggen dat het goed gaat, maar dat kan ik niet omdat het niet de waarheid zou zijn.
Gisterochtend moest ik beginnen met een nieuw homeopatisch middel om slijm op te lossen, ik ben namelijk vreselijk bang voor stikken!! Omdat het slijm wel een vast ging zitten. Dit zou een heel goed middel zijn zei de hom.arts. (i granule per dag)
Dus gistereren zo bang dat i alleen maar kon huilen. Mijn man heeft liever dat ik aan het aan het AD middel begint wat mijn huisarts heeft gegeven. Maar ik ben niet echt depressief (je zou het wel worden van alle angst) Ik huil vooral uit angst en frustratie dat ik er zelf niets meer tegen kan doen. Alles wat ik voel vind ik nu eng. Ben al weken aan de diarree, maar omdat ik dat vroeger ook ruim 3 maanden had en allerlei onderzoeken kreeg tot darmonderzoek toe, (waar gelukkig niets uitkwam) weet ik (en mijn huisarts) dat het nu ook het gevolg van stress en angst is. Maar lastig is het wel! Immodium helpt niet echt goed. Buitenlucht doet me goed, ik ga dan graag even naar buiten, met mijn man fietsen, (hij fietsen ik met mijn scootmobiel)
Ik wil zo graag weer beter zijn, mijn oude ik terug, maar durf ook nog niet aan de cipramil te beginnen ook al is de dodering heel laag om te beginnen. (druppels per dag en per dag met 1 opbouwen, maar dat lijkt me al te snel.) Maar als ik dan lees hoe lang het duurt voordat dit werkt zinkt de moed me in de schoenen. Mijn homeopatisch arts zou contact opnemen met mijn huisarts.


Maar jij Sam? Hoe gaat het nu met jou??

Groetjes Margreet

----------


## geennaam

> Hallo 'geen naam'.
> 
> Misschien zou je huisarts een ander middel kunnen voorschrijven? Dit middel, alpraz (ik ken het niet) doet kennelijk weinig tot niets voor je. En slaaptabletten werken na een lange tijd niet zo lang meer (weet ik uit ervaring, maar 2 a 3 uur is beter dan helemaal niet slapen)
> Zelf in je onderbewustzijn kijken? Daar heb je eerder de hulp van een psychologe voor nodig. Ik gebruik al bijna 15 jaar lormetazepam, maar het heeft mij niet bepaald het verstand van een kind gegeven. Jammer dat jij het zo voelt, meer dan jammer dat je angst zo erg is dat je als een kind in een hoekje kruipt. Ik denk dat er duidelijk iets anders nodig is en ik hoop dat je huisarts dat ook inziet, en andere deskundige hulp, want alleen met pillen kom je er niet zo te lezen. Sterkte hoor, en vecht voor jezelf 
> het is jouw lijf en je wil beter worden!
> 
> Groetjes Margree



Hai Margreet, 

Ik ben aan de citolapram  :Wink:

----------


## SAMYDIVA

[QUOTE=margreet06;51377]Hoi Sam

Ik zou willen dat ik kon zeggen dat het goed gaat, maar dat kan ik niet omdat het niet de waarheid zou zijn.
Gisterochtend moest ik beginnen met een nieuw homeopatisch middel om slijm op te lossen, ik ben namelijk vreselijk bang voor stikken!! Omdat het slijm wel een vast ging zitten. Dit zou een heel goed middel zijn zei de hom.arts. (i granule per dag)
Dus gistereren zo bang dat i alleen maar kon huilen. Mijn man heeft liever dat ik aan het aan het AD middel begint wat mijn huisarts heeft gegeven. Maar ik ben niet echt depressief (je zou het wel worden van alle angst) Ik huil vooral uit angst en frustratie dat ik er zelf niets meer tegen kan doen. Alles wat ik voel vind ik nu eng. Ben al weken aan de diarree, maar omdat ik dat vroeger ook ruim 3 maanden had en allerlei onderzoeken kreeg tot darmonderzoek toe, (waar gelukkig niets uitkwam) weet ik (en mijn huisarts) dat het nu ook het gevolg van stress en angst is. Maar lastig is het wel! Immodium helpt niet echt goed. Buitenlucht doet me goed, ik ga dan graag even naar buiten, met mijn man fietsen, (hij fietsen ik met mijn scootmobiel)
Ik wil zo graag weer beter zijn, mijn oude ik terug, maar durf ook nog niet aan de cipramil te beginnen ook al is de dodering heel laag om te beginnen. (druppels per dag en per dag met 1 opbouwen, maar dat lijkt me al te snel.) Maar als ik dan lees hoe lang het duurt voordat dit werkt zinkt de moed me in de schoenen. Mijn homeopatisch arts zou contact opnemen met mijn huisarts.


Maar jij Sam? Hoe gaat het nu met jou??




hoi magreet,

als ik u was zou ik gewoon beginnen met de ad het valt echt mee met de bijwerkingen.
u heeft miss wel geen depressie maar wel een angst stoornis en cipramil werkt daar heel goed tegen.
ik was zelf ook zo bang om ze in te nemen maar ik wist wel dat ze op een duur gaan werken.
in combinatie met de oxzazepam ging het bij mij heel erg goed.
en u moet ook heel veel gaan wandelen en proberen leuke dingen te gaan doen ook al is dat heel erg moeilijk.
mijn buurvrouw heeft ook ad en die dacht ook altijd dat ze ging stikken maar haar heeft het ook heel goed geholpen.

gr sam

----------


## margreet06

Hoi Sam

Ik heb vandaag besloten om toch maar te beginnen met de cipramil. Ik kan het mijn man niet aandoen zo te blijven en mijn kinderen, (ook al zijn ze al ruim volwassen, en uit huis) ook niet, die maken zich zorgen. Mijn psychosomatische fysiotherapeure zei vanmoregn dat juist de druppels voorgeschreven worden om te kunnen beginnen met een lage dosering. Dat het juist goed was om te doen. Ik wil me weer beter voelen en het kan me niet snel genoeg gaan! Ja ik weet dat oxazepam afgebouwd moet worden, heel rustig aan. Dar heb ik toen ook gedaan toen ik 2 jaar aan de oxazepam was op mijn 42ste jaar. Ik geruikte er toen ook vaak 6 per dag. En ik had prothiaden voor de depressie en angst.
Jarenlang ging het goed totdat ik dan hoor de dat ik 2 lekke hartkleppen had. En pulmonale hypertensie. En volgens de cardioloog ook ernsige angina pectoris. Ik mocht a la minuut niets meer doen want ik kon elke minuut dood neer vallen. Dat werd binnen 2 minuten verteld! De katheteresatie wees uit dat ik geen angina pectoris had, gelukkig! Maar het leed was al geschied ik zat midden in een angststoornis door een ruwe manier van vertellen. Officieel moest ik een open hartoperatie maar door een andere ziekte was dat practisch onhaalbaar. Een jaar later weer contrôle, was gelukkig weinig verandert, de druk op longader zelfs verbetert! En ik had een nieuwe cardioloog! Die aan mijn huisarts vertelde dat hij nooit een operatie geopperd zou hebben, dat de ene cardioloog of hartchirurg daar soms te snel toe beluit!l Ik kreeg de uitslag via de huisarts omdat ik niet naar de cardioloog wilde, nog niet! In oktober moet ik wel want deze cardioloog wil mij zelf ook zien. maar ondertussen is de angst niet over wat ik er ook aan doe, dus ja, het wordt tijd dat ik toch overstag ga voor de cipramil. Ik ga het op jouw manier doen, vanwege de bijwerking waar ik zo bang voor ben. 1 Druppel per dag en om de dag er een bij, dat is dus eigenlijk 2 dagen 2 dagen 2 2 dagen 3 druppels, enz. Mijn huisarts ziet me elke week en houdt het goed in de gaten.
Sam ik vroeg het in een ander stukje al aan je, welke cursus ga je doen die een jaar duurt? Ik ben daar erg benieuwd naar, zou je dat willen vertellen?
En was jij ook zo vreselijk moe tijdens de angststoornis? Mijn energie is niets, was al niet veel maar nu, een paar meter lopen en het lijkt of ik de himalaya heb beklommen, ha ha. kon ik dat maar he.
Hoe ervaren anderen moeheid, ik neem aa dat ik niet de enige ben met een angststoornis die last van extreme moeheid heeft!

Oh ja, bij mijn apotheek raadde ze aan om de cipramil s'avonds te nemen, ongeveer 2 uur voordat ik ga slapen. Gelukkig heb ik wel lormetazepam, want helemaal wakker liggen is ook niets.

Ik ben benieuwd naar je antwoord, en naar eventuele andere antwoorden, een furum is er om elkaar te steunen, lijkt mij, maar ik lees veel oude berichten, alsof iedereen al genezen is. Dat soort positieve verhalen zouden ook niet misstaan toch?

Groetjes Margreet

----------


## SAMYDIVA

> Hoi Sam
> 
> Ik heb vandaag besloten om toch maar te beginnen met de cipramil. Ik kan het mijn man niet aandoen zo te blijven en mijn kinderen, (ook al zijn ze al ruim volwassen, en uit huis) ook niet, die maken zich zorgen. Mijn psychosomatische fysiotherapeure zei vanmoregn dat juist de druppels voorgeschreven worden om te kunnen beginnen met een lage dosering. Dat het juist goed was om te doen. Ik wil me weer beter voelen en het kan me niet snel genoeg gaan! Ja ik weet dat oxazepam afgebouwd moet worden, heel rustig aan. Dar heb ik toen ook gedaan toen ik 2 jaar aan de oxazepam was op mijn 42ste jaar. Ik geruikte er toen ook vaak 6 per dag. En ik had prothiaden voor de depressie en angst.
> Jarenlang ging het goed totdat ik dan hoor de dat ik 2 lekke hartkleppen had. En pulmonale hypertensie. En volgens de cardioloog ook ernsige angina pectoris. Ik mocht a la minuut niets meer doen want ik kon elke minuut dood neer vallen. Dat werd binnen 2 minuten verteld! De katheteresatie wees uit dat ik geen angina pectoris had, gelukkig! Maar het leed was al geschied ik zat midden in een angststoornis door een ruwe manier van vertellen. Officieel moest ik een open hartoperatie maar door een andere ziekte was dat practisch onhaalbaar. Een jaar later weer contrôle, was gelukkig weinig verandert, de druk op longader zelfs verbetert! En ik had een nieuwe cardioloog! Die aan mijn huisarts vertelde dat hij nooit een operatie geopperd zou hebben, dat de ene cardioloog of hartchirurg daar soms te snel toe beluit!l Ik kreeg de uitslag via de huisarts omdat ik niet naar de cardioloog wilde, nog niet! In oktober moet ik wel want deze cardioloog wil mij zelf ook zien. maar ondertussen is de angst niet over wat ik er ook aan doe, dus ja, het wordt tijd dat ik toch overstag ga voor de cipramil. Ik ga het op jouw manier doen, vanwege de bijwerking waar ik zo bang voor ben. 1 Druppel per dag en om de dag er een bij, dat is dus eigenlijk 2 dagen 2 dagen 2 2 dagen 3 druppels, enz. Mijn huisarts ziet me elke week en houdt het goed in de gaten.
> Sam ik vroeg het in een ander stukje al aan je, welke cursus ga je doen die een jaar duurt? Ik ben daar erg benieuwd naar, zou je dat willen vertellen?
> En was jij ook zo vreselijk moe tijdens de angststoornis? Mijn energie is niets, was al niet veel maar nu, een paar meter lopen en het lijkt of ik de himalaya heb beklommen, ha ha. kon ik dat maar he.
> Hoe ervaren anderen moeheid, ik neem aa dat ik niet de enige ben met een angststoornis die last van extreme moeheid heeft!
> 
> Oh ja, bij mijn apotheek raadde ze aan om de cipramil s'avonds te nemen, ongeveer 2 uur voordat ik ga slapen. Gelukkig heb ik wel lormetazepam, want helemaal wakker liggen is ook niets.
> ...


HOI.

HIER HEEFT U MIJN MAIL ADRES MISS IS DAT WAT FIJNER OM TE PRATEN HEEFT U OOK MSN? [email protected]

gr sam

----------


## margreet06

Hoi allemaal

Ik ben nu ruim anderhalve week bezig met cipramildruppels. Ik bouw heel langzaam op, begon met 1 druppel, en ddan 3 dagen, daarna een druppel erbij, en zo ook 3 dagen. zit dus nu op 4 druppels. Helaas heb ik toch behoorlijk last van bijwerkingen, (maar moet dan bedenken dat ik die veel erger zou hebben als ik met de normale begindosis was begonnen) Mijn bijwerkingen zijn: erge diarree, onrust in mijn hele lijf, bibberhanden, erg slecht zien, (wazig en soms lijkt het alsof ik dubbel schrijf) TV kijken kan nu niet.
Licht in mijn hoofd. Pas eind van de middag wordt dat allemaal iets beter en heb ik vaak nog een redelijke avond. Ook heb ik soms 'ongecontoleerde' bewegingen, dan schiet mijn hoofd ineens de andere kant op, of mijn benen. Dat is vooral als ik stil lig op mijn rug om ontspanningsoefeningen te doen. Ik moet héél langzaam opbouwen van de huisarts omdat ik erg gevoelig reageer. Betekent dat, dat ik de hele opbouw periode deze bijwerkingen zal hebben??? Mag ik niet hopen, want ik word er niet vrolijker van zo.
En oxazepam gebruik ik al om de ergste onrust en bibberen tegen te gaan. 
Heb donderdag promethazine gekregen om bij mijn slaaptabletje te nemen, (promethazine is een anti-allergisch middel, maar wordt ook wel gegeven bij slaapproblemen) Nou, ik sliep wat beter, had s'morgens geen onrustgevole, maar de hele dag was ik een wandelende zombie, en nóg slechter zien! (werkt ook op de ogen) Dat wil ik dus ook niet, pas heel laat op de avond was dat minder, dus gisteren miet genomen.

Wie heeft ook dit soort bijwerkingen gehad tijdens opbouwen, en duurt het erg lang???

Groetjes Margreet

----------


## erwin71

Beste Magreet,

Ik ben nu zelf 7 dagen aan de Citalopram (De werkzame stof in Cipramil is citalopram).
Je zou deze 2 medicijnen met elkaar kunnen vergelijken.
Ik heb zo'n 8 weken geleden longontsteking gehad, heb daar antibiotica voor gehad, dat heeft goed aangeslagen, alleen ik in die periode 5 nachten letterlijk niet geslapen, heb toen oxazepam voorgeschreven gekregen van huisarts, om wat rust te krijgen voor de nacht, heeft niet echt geholpen , hooguit 2 a 3 uur geslapen., paar dagen later kreeg ik keelontsteking, z'on 4 weken lang. Weer enorm slechte nachten gehad in die weken van hooguit 2 a 3 uur. Dit alles heeft z' on impact gehad op mijn geestelijke gesteldheid dat ik gewoon angstig werd om naar bed te gaan, angst om niet te kunnen slapen. Hele dag piekeren, onrust en gespannen voelen tot soms aan depressies toe, en de frustratie van het niet onder controle krijgen van je gevoelens.
Al met al heb ik dus via de arts Citalopram gekregen, vanwege de depressie en angstgevoelens, maar na 7 dagen heb ik het gevoel dat mijn angstgevoelens toenemen, en dat ik s'avonds niet meer tot rust kom wat ik gelukkig de afgelopen 3 weken wel had.
Dat zijn op dit moment de hoogtepunten van de dag, de avonden, kan ontspannen lezen etc, en redelijk goed in slaap komen, alhoewel ik s'nachts vaak wakker wordt om naar de wc te gaan.

----------


## margreet06

Hallo Erwin

Citalopram en cipramil is hetzelfde medicijn. 
Dat jij de eerste 7 dagen meer angst had/hebt, is de normale bijwerking, hoe vervelend dat ook is (veel mensen denken dan aan stoppen) Ik heb vandaag een forum gevonden van Radar. Ik googlede op "psitieve reactie op cipramil'' en kwam op dat forum terecht. Daar las ik veel herkenning, qua bijwerkingen. Dat stelde me wat geruster, omdat ik ook last had van versteerkte angst en schokjes in mijn lichaam en wazig zien, en vooral erge diarree. Was daar allemaal op terug te vinden. Maar vooral heel fijn was om te lezen dat de meesten er zoveel baat bij hebben, en zich zoveel beter voelden!! En vrijwel iedereen had erge bijwerkingen de eerste weken!
Geef dus ook de moed niet op hoor Erwin, (doe ik ook niet) lees dat forum maar eens, dat geeft ook moed.
(want ik merk toch dat hier nauwelijks gereageerd wordt, en dat vind ik erg jammer)

Groetjes, Margreet

----------


## Oki07

Ik slik effexor tegen paniekaanvallen en de eerste twee weken had ik ook last van bijwerkingen. En iedere keer als ik een hogere dosis nam, voelde ik me de eerste vier dagen ook minder. Wazig zien, meer paniek, misselijk, zweverig. Ik kreeg er alprazolam bij om de bijwerkingen wat te dempen. Dat hielp. Rustig opbouwen is het beste en evt kun je dus wat vragen tegen de bijwerkingen. Sterkte!

----------


## margreet06

Dank je wel hoor Oki07
Ik ben nu ruim 2 weken bezig. ik zit nu op 4 druppels cipramil, hoog een x in de week op met een druppel. Omdat ik sterk reageer qua bijwerkingen. (was bij de paroxetine ook, een paar jaar geleden en ben daar toen mee gestopt, kon toen niet eens meer lopen van de duizeligheid) Gisteren had ik een redelijke dag tot s'avonds, toen voelde ik me beroerd worden en gelukkig heb ik slaaptabletjes, halen ook angst weg, maar na anderhalf uur was ik al wakker, dus een lange nacht waarin ik steeds beroerder werd, alsof ik hoge koorts had. (had ik niet, 36.7) Het hoort erbij, ik moet er 'doorheen' maar ik vind het niet meevallen. Ik hoop niet dat ik, omdat ik zo langzaam opbouw, ik ook die bijwerkingen zo lang zal hebben. En ik heb al oxazepam, zit nu op mijn tax, 8 per dag!
En de nodige homeopatische middelen van een homeopatisch arts.

Ik hoop echt dat dit snel over gaat, want ik kom tot niets, had al geen energie, maar nu helemaal niet meer.

Slik jij al lang effector dan? (omdat je geregistreerd staat in 2008?)

Ik heb 16 jaar geleden protiaden gehad, kon ik wel tegen, maar dat mag ik nu niet meer vanwege lekke hartkleppen. (daarom belandde ik in een angststoornis omdat het verkeerd gebracht werd, en mijn angst voor de dood enorm was!)

Groetjes Margreet

----------


## sietske763

@margreet,
jammer dat je van de prothiaden af moest.....
bijna niemand kent dit middel maar ik vind het de beste AD ooit!!!

----------


## Oki07

@Margreet Ik slik sinds januari 2009 effexor. Onlangs heb ik geprobeerd af te bouwen, maar dat is mislukt. Ik denk dat het toch te snel ging, iig kreeg ik de paniekaanvallen in alle hevigheid dagelijks terug. Ik wilde binnenkort een nieuwe langzamere poging gaan doen, maar sinds maandag is er vanalles gaande op mijn werk en ik wil tijdens het afbouwen wel rust aan mijn hoofd, dus ik wacht het nog even af.
Overigens heb ik tien jaar geleden een jaar Zoloft geslikt voor dezelfde klachten. Dat heeft, in combinatie met therapie, goed geholpen en ik heb, denk ik, twee á drie jaar geen last gehad. Daarna kreeg ik weer allerlei vage klachten en uiteindelijk weer paniekaanvallen. Therapie en haptonomie hielpen niet. Het leven was niet leuk meer, vandaar dat ik toen effexor wilde proberen. Dat helpt mij goed.

----------


## erwin71

Hoi Magreet,

Ik zal zeker doorgaan, ik ken de verhalen/ervaringen ook inderdaad, we moeten even door de zure appel heen bijten zeg maar. 
De bijwerkingen bij mij naast de extra onrust/spanningen, zijn klamme handen (zal met de spanningen te maken hebben waarschijnlijk), onrustige maag, verminderde eetlust, diarree. 
De spanning en angst die ik heb vallen in het niets vergeleken met die van jouw. Overdag voel ik me het meest rot, dat begint al nadat ik s'ochtends wakker wordt. De angst is dat het gevoel s'avonds niet weg gaat, wat tot nu toe mij hoogtepunten zijn van de dag zijn Ik kan me over het algemeen redelijk ontspannen en slaap meestal redelijk goed in, wel vaak wakker s' nachts om naar de wc te gaan 3 tot 4x per nacht.
Ik heb oxazepam erbij gekregen om de extra spanning te minderen, maar die neem ik alleen s' avonds in. max 2x10 mg, wil er niet verslaafd aan raken.
Bij mij speelt frustratie en acceptatie ook een grote rol. Het niet onder controle krijgen van je geestelijke gedachtegang. 2 maanden geleden was er nog niets aan de hand en nu is mij leven 180 graden radicaal omgedraaid, in negatieve zin.
Ik wens je veel sterkte de komende tijd en hoop dat het een positief effect op je zal hebben, sterkte.

PS: http://www.apotheek.nl/Medische_info...=10704&rId=838, misschien ook een interessante site, weet niet of je die al kent.

Gr,

Erwin

----------


## margreet06

Sietske, ja, ik vond het ook jammer dat ik vanwege hartproblemen geen prothiaden meer mag. Want ik had er geen bijwerkingen van. Ruim 12 jaar zonder medicatie geweest, totadt ik bijna stikte en weer in een angststoornis kwam. Paroxetine en mirthazapine, vreselijk ziek ervan. (had toen moeten doorzetten kennelijk maar wilde niet de hele dag op bed blijven) Nu dus de cipramil omdat die redelijk veilig is voor het hart (ach, wat is veilig he) Dus jij gebruikt ook prothiaden of hebt het gebruikt? Hoe gaat het nu met je Sietske, want ook al zit ik nu niet denderend in mijn vel, ik sta wel open voor andere mensen en hun problemen. 
Wat ik zelf er bij neem is bachflower, vooral rescue en rock rose en mimulus. 
Ik vind het fijn om nu reacties te krijgen, omdat je dan niet alleen staat.

Oki, dan ben jij al een tijdje bezig he, met AD, Nee, afbouwen kun je beter in een voor jou rustige periode doen, en alleen als je er aan toe bent. (en heel heel langzaam hoor)
Laat je horen hoe het met je gaat?

Erwin, nee joh, nooit vergelijken hoor. Ik heb ook mijn redelijke dagen, toevallig vandaag niet, en dan kan ik gefrustreerd zijn omdat ik me dan ziek voel. Jouw angst is zeker niet minder of anders dan de mijne, (je krijgt niet voor niets AD)

Dank je voor jullie reacties, ben ik blij mee, zie het als steun, als steun ook voor elkaar. 

En ik hoop dat jullie gewoon laten weten en vertellen hoe het gaat in betere en mindere dagen.
Sterkte voor iedereen, lieve groetjes Margreet

----------


## Ilse34

ik heb een vraagje voor Agnes.
je schrijft dat je al veel verschillende ad's genomen hebt en nu eindelijk de goede gevonden hebt...
was het telkens afbouwen en terug beginnen?
of hoe ging dat in zijn werk.
ik heb de laatste weken ook weer last van veeeeeeeeel heel veel spanning in de ochtend (angst) en weet niet goed wat te doen.
ja sowieso bij men huisarts langs gaan maar heb zo het idee dat hij er niet veel van af kent....
miss nog eens langsgaan bij een psychiater?!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Sleepy,

Hoe dat in zijn werk ging?
Ten eerste helpt het om een zéér goede huisartse hebben die verstand van zaken heeft en zichzelf er ook in verdiept ipv maar zomaar iets voor te schrijven.
Bij haar versch AD's uitgeprobeerd varierend van 3 tot 6 weken > teveel bijwerkingen of teveel aankomen = meteen stoppen en wéggooien die pillen! Dan meteen terug naar de huisartse en op iets anders overgestapt
Op een gegeven moment op Zoloft uitgekomen; daar voelde ik me toen goed mee en dat dus een aantal jaren gebruikt.

Op een gegeven moment de Zoloft afgebouwd omdat ik dacht wel zonder te kunnen... niet dus (wel half jaar zonder AD geweest).

Daarna wéér zoektocht naar een AD omdat ik merkte dat de Zoloft me toch teveel 'zombie' maakte ... weer verschillende geprobeerd (intussen ook een paar keer op afspraak geweest bij een psychologe > die volgens mij zelf beter een AD kon gebruiken  :Wink: ),totdat psychologe en huisartse bij Cymbalta aankwamen; daar werd ik énorm slecht van.. psychologe wilde weer andere proberen (oa >Trazolan en Remergon) die ik al eerder 'geprobeerd' had, dus dat was laatste afspraak bij psychologe...

Huisartse kwam toen met Sipralexa .. proefdoosje voor een maand wat gratis was.
Daar was ik wonderwel wél erg goed mee, dus vandaar dat ik bij de Sipralexa ben gebleven!

We bespreken ook iedere keer of de dosis 'goed' is ... er zijn periodes geweest van 5, 10 en 20mg ... en nu al tijden terug op standaarddosis van 10mg en ik ben daar zéér blij mee!

Vandaar ook dat ik iedereen aanraad een huisarts,psycholoog of psychiater te zoeken waar het mee klikt en die met je meedenkt!!

Sterkte Sleepy; hopelijk heb je iets aan mijn verhaal!
Xx Ag

----------


## erwin71

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb een algemene vraag. 
Hebben jullie nu ook als je minder hebt geslapen of het weer is minder, dat het effect van de AD minder positief is?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik niet ... maar ik word ook wel wat somber als de zon minder schijnt of als ik slecht geslapen heb... dit ligt volgens mij niet aan mijn AD-gebruik > vrienden van me die géén AD gebruiken ervaren hetzelfde, dus dat lijkt me meer seizoensgebonden; "herfstblues"  :Wink:

----------


## margreet06

Hallo Erwin

Ik wel, maar of dat voor iedereen geldt weet ik niet. Vannacht anderhalf uur geslapen (ondanks slaaptabletje) En ik was vreselijk beroerd, alsof ik hoge koorts had. Het leek wel of mijn lichaam in brand stond. De hele ochtend erg beroerd geweest, met heel veel onrust en angstgevoel. Pas tegen 1 uur s'middags voelde ik me een stukje beter.

Slapen is gewoon erg belangrijk, voor ieder mens! Maar zoals ik gisteren al tegen je zei. je bent nog maar zo kort bezig met AD, dan kun je nog niet veel verwachten, er staat echt 6 tot 8 weken voor, en sommige mensen zullen nog langer moeten wachten. 
Ook qua bijwerkinhen is dat heel verschillend. Ik was echt blij dat ik gisteren zoveel herkenning las, omdat je dan weet dat er meerderen zijn met die bijwerkingen (ook de weinig voorkomende bijwerking zoals ongecontroleerde bewegingen, schokjes dus)

Geef het de tijd Erwin, en schrijf gewoon je gevoel hier van je af, want gedeelde smart is halve smart, toch? (dit zeg ik dus nu ook maar tegen mijzelf, geef het de tijd, want ook ik wilde bijna opgeven)
Niet doen hoor. schrijf maar, wij luisteren wel, we zitten tenslotte allemaal in hetzelfde schuitje, en kunnen met ervaringen van elkaar en vooral van degenen die al langer AD hebben elkaar helpen.

Agnes, wat fijn dat je nu op de goede AD zit! Ik hoop zo voor je dat dit blijft helpen!
En fijn ook dat je een goede huisarts hebt (tenminste, dat haal ik uit je stukje)
Zelf heb ik ook een geweldige huisarts, die meedenkt, er echt voor me is en alle tijd voor me neemt, elke week heb ik een afspraak met hem en dan neemt hij echt wel ruim een half uur de tijd voor me. Als ik ergens bang voor ben, dan kijkt hij het na, dat vindt hij beter dan mij met angst laten lopen. Ik gun iedereen zo'n huisarts! En ik heb hem al bijna 26 jaar!
Ook heb ik een heel fijne psychologe, die veel met me praat, EMDR heeft gedaan, mindfulness en hypnose. En een psychosomatische fysio therapeute, die haptische massage geeft.
Ja, het is belangrijk om van meerdere kanten hulp te hebben.

Sleepy, jammer dat het nu niet zo goed met je gaat, heb je nog AD, of helemaal niets? Ik hoop toch dat je huisarts je kan verwijzen naar een goede psychologe/psychiater.
Sterkte hoor.

Groetjes Margreet 
Ja, het is

----------


## Ilse34

Hallo allemaal

Agnes

Bedankt om je verhaal te vertellen.
ik neem zelf ook zoloft nu (de generische vorm: Serlain)
En voelde me daar wel goed mee tot zelfs heel goed.
Wel enorm afgevlakt maar dat liever dan angst.
maar nu lijkt de werking aan het verminderen..
ik zweet met ook te pletter s nachts.
Zo erg dat ik er koud van krijg en men bovenkledij moet vervangen wegens helemaal nat. 
Heb je die zoloft afgebouwd?
of gewoon gestopt en met andere begonnen?

Bedankt voor de STeun Margreet.
ik werk ook erg aan mezelf.
heb ook al mindfulness training gehad, kinesitherapie, naar een psychologe gegaan, ..
De psychologe waar ik heel goed mee kon babbbelen was nogal anti medicijnen.
Ik vroeger ook.. maar nu weet ik dat ik een pilletje nodig heb.
want die angstige persoon ben ik niet... ik heb nl helemaal geen reden om angstig te zijn.
Vind het nogal een moeilijke materie.
en niet goed bespreekbaar met iedereen.
er is nogal een taboe over en vele mensen hebben ook zoiets van goh zo zwak dat je een AD moet nemen.. 
Bedankt voor het luisteren/lezen alvast

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## margreet06

Daar hoef je niet voor te bedanken hoor Ilse, ik ben ook blij dat er geluisterd wordt.
Het is voor sommige mensen inderdaad moeilijk te begrijpen. Gelukkig heeft mijn man veel begrip, en heb ik al 30 jaar een vriendin die aan de overkant woont. Die me telkens meeneemt om een stukje te rijden (merk dat buitenlucht heel goed doet)
En een heel lieve buurvrouw die zelf een ernstige angststoornis heeft gehad en daar nog steeds paroxetine voor neemt. Zij weet precies wat ik voel of doormaak.
Ja Ilse, we snappen onszelf niet altijd, ik gun het niemand, zo'n angststoornis. 

Ik doe veel aan ontspanningsoefeningen, met heel fijne cd's en doe ook thuis mindfulness, (cd gekregen van mijn psychologe) Ook de cd van Roy Martine, 'loslaten', is heel fijn! Misschien een tip?

Schrijf gewoon hoor Ilse, een luisterend oor (eigenlijk lezend oog he) zul je altijd vinden.

Lieve groetjes Margreet

----------


## Agnes574

@Sleepy,

Ik heb de Zoloft heel langzaam afgebouwd volgens schema .. duurde zeker een half jaar!
Met de andere 'probeer-AD's' ben ik meteen gestopt als ik merkte dat er teveel bijwerkingen waren!

@Margreet,

Ik geef je helemaal gelijk;
Een goede huisarts en psycholoog zijn onmisbaar in onze gevallen; je moet iemand hebben die de tijd voor je neemt en er verstand van heeft!!
Ook praten met lotgenoten (hier op MC of in vrienden/buurt-kring )is gewoonweg 'hemels', omdat de gemiddelde/gezonde mens zich gewoonweg niet kan inbeelden hoe wij ons voelen!!

Xx Ag

----------


## erwin71

Hoi allemaal,

Zal een kleine update geven met mij ervaringen tot nu toe met Citalopram.
Het is nu dag 9 dat ik 20 mg Citalopram inneem. De bijwerkingen valt mee te leven, maar laatste 2 dagen nemen mij depressie steeds meer de overhand i.p.v.
de angstgevoelens. Dagen voelen echt aan als een 'living hell'. Twijfels nemen uiteraard meer toe. Periode dat ik geen AD slikte maar wel depressief was, zaten er nog een beetje ups en downs in, nu alleen maar downs.
Wat ik me ook afvraag, dat mensen verschillend regeren op citalopram merken.
Ikzelf gebruik zelf Citalopram Ranbaxy. weetniet of iemand hier positieve ervaringen mee heeft?

----------


## Ilse34

Hey allemaal,

ik ga woensdag naar men huisarts
eens zien wat die te zeggen heeft..
op zich functioneer ik nog wel.
ik ben nog aan t werk 
maar ben ongelooflijk moe en zie precies ook wazig maar ook weer niet...
t lastige is dat ik op het einde van de maand op reis vertrek voor 24 dagen.
de angst kan miss aangewakkert zijn daardoor.
T is een groepsreis en de angst is er om heel de reis te gaan hyperventileren... 

FIJN WEEKEND!!

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Erwin!
De inwerktijd kan heel lang zijn.
t kan soms langzaam gaan voor je u weer helemaal goed voelt.
succes!

----------


## margreet06

Hoi Erwin

Je bent nog maar 9 dagen bezig, is echt te kort om wat te mogen verwachten hoor, (ik begrijp het wel, we zouden het liefst a la minuut van onze angst af zijn) Ik ben zelf nu 2 en een halve week bezig, en heb ook nog steeds de angst en slapeloosheid. Maar ben met een lage dosis begonnen, zit nu op 6 druppels. 
Ik heb geen ervaring met Ranbaxy, maar als je denkt dat het daar door komt kun je toch vragen om een ander merk? Vragen kan altijd, maar je kunt het ook proberen de tijd te geven.
Sterkte hoor Erwin, we weten allemaal hoe moeilijk het is!

Sleepy (Ilse)
Ik hoop dat je huisarts je kan helpen maandag! Ik weet niet of je al oxazepam hebt? Misschien zou dat voor tijdelijk een oplossing zijn?
Je schrijft over wazig zien en toch weer niet, hoe bedoel je dat precies?
Ik zie al een tijdje wazig (zeg maar rustig slecht) Tv kijken is er niet bij nu, lezen gaat moeizaam, schrijven ook, ik vind het heel belemmerend in alles. Als ik schrijf lijkt het alsof ik dubbel schrijf. Het is dat ik op een forum van radar las dat meerderen hier last van hebben anders was ik gaan twijfelen. Ik vond het best eng, (nog wel hoor)
Het begon bij mij al als bijwerking van melatonine, (ja, ook dat kan) Maar nu als bijwerking van de cipramil, ondanks de lage dosering. Ik hoop gewoon niet dat die bijwerkingen tijdens de hele opbouw blijven!

Heb jij er ook al een tijd last van dan Ilse? Ik ben erg benieuwd wat je huisarts maandag zegt. Het is zo jammer dat je reis die leuk zou moeten zijn nu door angst minder leuk lijkt. Meis, ik hoop dat dit over gaat hoor!

Liefs Margreet

----------


## margreet06

Hoe gaat het nu met je, Erwin, en Ilse en Oki, en Agnes? 
Sleepy (Ilse) succes morgen bij de huisarts hoor, ik hoop dat hij goed naar je luistert!

Zelf had ik vrijdag een redelijke dag, maar gisteren was heel erg, huilen, bang, angst! Het leek alsof ik in brand stond. De zon scheen op mijn benen en ondanks dat ik binnen zat en nog in pyama, kreeg ik rode vlekken op mijn been. Nadat ik de luxaflex omlaag deed, gingen de vlekken weg, alsof cipramil geen zonlicht verdraagt.
Maar voel me telkens hondsberoerd en slaap slecht ondanks de slaaptablet. Ik vind dit zo frustrerend! Ben nu ruim 2 en een halve week bezig, zit nu sinds woensdag op 5 druppels cipramil. Lage dosering dus, maar de bijwerkingen zijn hevig genoeg. Voel me naarder dan daarvoor, schijnt erbij te horen. Praat me er asltjeblieft doorheen, degene die dit al doorgemaakthebben, praat me moed in alstjeblieft, ik heb geloof ik wel even een bemoedigend woordje nodig! Horen van anderen hier, dat ze ook zo'n last hadden van die bijwerkingen. Het duurt zo lang! Ik ben zo bang de moed op te geven, omdat ik dan denk dat het niet zal werken.

Laat alstjeblieft wat horen!

Liefs van een bange Margreet

----------


## sietske763

@margreet,
zou je niet wat seroquel kunnen krijgen zodat je wat rustiger wordt,
seroquel geeft vlg mijn psych meer rust dan een slaapmiddel en dat ervaar ik ook.
sterkte

----------


## Oki07

@Margreet. Wat vervelend dat je je zo rot voelt. Het hoort bij het opbouwen, maar ik zou nog eens (telefonisch) met je huisarts praten. Kijken of je wat tegen de bijwerkingen kan krijgen. Misschien iets anders óf de oxazepam ook overdag slikken. Ik heb alprazolam gewoon tegen de bijwerkingen gebruikt. Ik mocht het drie keer per dag en de eerste dagen heb ik dat ook gedaan. Daarna namen de bijwerkingen bij mij af (en slikte ik geen alprazolam) en ze namen weer toe als ik verhoogde en dan nam ik het weer. Ik ben er niet verslaafd aan geraakt hoor. Bij jou zal de verhoging van woensdag ook wel meespelen bij het zo slecht voelen.
Afleiding zoeken, kan echt helpen. Ik weet dat het moeilijk is als je je slecht voelt, maar bv de was doen of wat afwassen, verzet soms je zinnen al wat. Mijn vriend ging ook wel eens een stukje met mij lopen of met de auto rijden. Hij zette dan rustige muziek op of we liepen in de natuur, waar het rustig was. Onthoud dat je niets kan gebeuren; het is een paniekaanval en het zijn de bijwerkingen.
Héél veel sterkte!

----------


## erwin71

@Magreet en andere,

Met mij is het ook nog steeds niet best, was vrijdag zo erg dat ik een mail stuurde naar de psychiater, dat ik me enorm depri voelde, en hem vroeg of het beter was niet te stoppen. Hij mailde me terug op vrijdagavond, had ik niet verwacht, en schreef volmondig, "neen, niet stoppen , doorgaan, doorgaan, wordt allemaal wel beter". Hij heeft makkelijk praten, maar ik ga toch door.
Zaterdag naar de stad geweest met mijn moeder, probeerde me groot te houden, maar liep 3 uur met mij ziel onder de armen met een neerslachtig lusteloos gevoel. Ook mijn eetlust is totaal gewoon weg, was ook al voordat ik met Cita, begon, ben in 8 weken al zon 10 kilo kwijt. De ochtenden als ik eruit moet , het gevoel alsof mij aderen koken zo warm heb ik het dan heel raar gevoel en de dag zijn het slechts bij mij, zón tegen 20:00 s'avonds voel ik me wat meer ontspannen. kan me tot nu toe gelukkig concentreren op een boek als ik in bed lig, neem 1 uur van tevoren een oxazepam, om toch in slaap te komen, maar moet er vaak eruit, naar wc, dus mij nachten zijn ook onrustig.

We moeten ons er doorheen zetten Magreet en andere met de gedachte de het een fase is, waar we ons doorheen moeten slaan.
I was altijd een pessimist en zwartkijker in het leven, maar nu ik me zo rot voel, wil ik vechten voor dingen die ik nog wil doen in het leven, nu realiseer ik me pas goed, dat het leven ook zijn mooie kant heeft, maar zwaar is.
Probeer de regelmaat in te houden in het dagelijks gebeuren, probeer gezonde voeding en fruit te eten, heb gelezen dat ook iets zou moeten bijdragen aan verminderingen van depresssie

Misschien was ik iets te naief. Dit is de 1ste x dat ik AD slik, had meer gedacht dat het een wonderpilletje zou zijn, maar nu meer in verdiept te hebben, heeft het zijn tijd nodig, laten we hopen dat dat ook voor ons geldt.
Sterkte allen en kijk uit naar betere vooruitzichten, samen zijn we sterk.

----------


## margreet06

Wat lief dat jullie reageren, echt, dat vind ik zo lief! 
Okio en Sietske, ik neem al een jaar 6 oxazpam, en sinds 2 weken 8 oazepam, dat is al behoorlijk veel. En dan nog de slaaptabletjes voor de nacht (lormetazepam)
Ik durf niet eens alleen te douchen, mijn man moet er nu bij blijven, en als hij niet zou kunnen dan zou mijn vriendin bij me komen zitten. Gewoon omdat ik zo onzeker ben nu.

Ik doe veel aan ontspanning, qua muziek, mindfulness, relaxatie, autogene training. 
En ga als het even kan naar buiten met mijn scootmobiel. Met mijn man of vriendin een rondje wijk, (zo noemen we dat) Lekker langs de weilanden aan de rand van onze woonplaats. Buiten zijn en de wind om je oren voelen is ook heel fijn! (wnandelen kan ik niet, helaas, en iets in de huishouding doen is op het ogenblik alsof ik een berg moet beklimmen.
Mijn man zei gisteren dat hij trots op me is omdat ik er alles aan doe om beter te worden. Ik was altijd positief ingesteld (maar dat laat me nu even in de,steek.) Vond het altijd fijn om andere mensen te kunnen helpen met bachflower en andere alternatieve dingen. Doe ook Reiki. Maar dit alles zet me nu even niet op de rails!

Eeen bemoedigend woord van lotgenoten doet dan vaak ook heel veel.

En omdat ik zo langzaam opbouw zal het ook langer duren denk ik, maar had dit niet verwacht. 
Ik ga een googlen op die seroquel, want ik mag vanwege mijn hart niet alles slikken anders had ik zo prothiaden gekregen, want dat hielp vroeger zonder bijwerkingen.

Erwin, wat fijn joh, dat de psychiater je op vrijdagavond terug mailde. (inderdaad, ze hebben wel makkelijker praten, maar spreken ook uit ervaring van andere patienten)
Die bijwerkingen, ja, we moeten er doorheen, maar ik huilde gisteren, en vanmorgen ook weer, ben ik niet ggewend van mezelf! 

Okio, ik kan altijd komen bij mijn huisarts, gelukkig heeft hij zijn praktijk practisch om de hoek. En ze hebben altijd inloop spreekuur, kun je zonder afspraak terecht en toch zeggen bij wie je wilt. En ik heb elke week een vaste afspraak met hem, al een jaar lang.
Hij wil dan precies weten hoe de week gegaan is, (ik schrijf altijd alles op, is makkelijker)

Erwin, sterket hoor,, en Okio en Sietske, ik hoop dat het echt met jullie gaat!

Liefs van Margreet

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Margreet,

hoe gaat het nou met je?
heb je een goede dag gehad?
ik heb ondertussen beslist om niet op reis te gaan...
en eens gewoon drie weekjes rust te nemen.
zoals jij wat buiten zijn ... genieten van de natuur.
wat mindfulness doen - sauna gewoon rustig bij mezelf zijn.

liefs
Ilse

----------


## margreet06

Hoi Ilse

Dat is volgens mij een gode beslissing, om niet op reis te gaan, je was er niet aan toe. En van een reis moet je bij voorbaat al kunnen genieten en niet in angst zitten. Lekker naar buiten in eigen omgeving kan ook veel doen, en inderdaad aan jezelf werken, meer tijd voor bv mindfulness en andere ontspanningstechnieken. Maar naar buiten gaan is ook al ontspanning.

Bij mij is het heel wisselend, het is dat ik al die bijwerkingen ook bij anderen lees. Sommigen schreven het is een hel, nou, daar hou ik me dan maar aan vast he, maar fijn is het niet. Zondagmiddag en avond ging het redelijk. Maandag ook tot de middag, (was jarig en dan is ales al snel te veel ook al vierde ik het niet uitgebreid)
Gisteren begon moeilijk en s'middags wat beter, s'avonds weer erg gespannen en koud!!

Nu, vandaag ook, 2 uur geslapen, doet niet veel. mijn gezicht blift gespannen, wat ik ook doe. (op kiezen bijten doe ik erg veel, dat geeft ook dat gespannen gevoel)
En vaak alsof mijn bloed kookt, maar inmiddels weet ik dat veel anderen dat ook hebben, dat stelde wat geruster. En het slechte zien is ook erg irritant, ik zie soms echt dubbel. Maar ook dat zal wel over gaan als mijn lichaam er aan gewend is. Het is alleen dat ik per week een druppel opbouw, om het zo min mogelijk erg te maken, zit nu op 5 druppels cipramil en vanavond begin ik met aan de 6de druppel. Dus het duurt nog wel een tijdje voordat de werking echt merkbaar zal zijn en de bijwerkingen weg zullen zijn.

Gaat het nu weer een beetje met jou, wat zei je huisarts verder, maandag?

Erwin, hoe gaat het nu met jou? Ook jijj zit in die moeilijke opbouwperiode! Niet opgeven hoor, (wilde ik ook doen, maar gelukkig zei mijn man, niet doen) En de anderen? Okio, Agnes, fijn dat jij zo veel baat hebt bij sipralexa! 

Sietske, ik ging googlen op seroquel, kwam op een stukje van het Net (TV) het schijnt een omstreden middel te zijn waar in Amerika veel schadeclaims tegen lopen. De fabrikant heeft de erge bijwerkingen er niet bijgezet. In Nederland is zogezegd ook een rapport zoekgeraakt. Nederlandse artsen spraken er ook schande van. Nee, ik begin daar dus maar niet aan. Jij hebt er gelukkig kennelijk geen bijwerking van?

Wat ik zo fijn vind aan dit forum, zijn de antwoorden die je krijgt, de herkenning, en het gegeven dat de meesten van ons door die bijwerkingen heen moeten van de cipramil. De een heeft er meer last van dan de ander, maar allemaal toch wel wat. En als ik dan lees dat ook anderen last hebben van diarree, van slecht zien/wazig zien. vergeetachtigheid, slapeloosheid, extra onrust en angst, dan denk ik, gelukkig, het hoort erbij! Want je gaat zo enorm aan jezelf twijfelen! Jullie zijn daarbij mijn steun. en ik hoop het ook ooit voor jullie te kunnen zijn! Want als het mij beter gaat doo de cipramil, zal ik op het forum bliven komen, maar dan om anderen moed in te spreken, Mijn ervaring heeft me geleerd hoe belangrijk dat is! Dank jullie wel hoor!

Liefs Margreet

----------


## Ilse34

Hello Margreet!!

een tof forum inderdaad.. Met hartverwarmende mensen.

Ik wil ook wel goede raad geven als ik me goed voel maar had vroeger vaak het gekke idee als ik teveel van zulke verhalen lees dat ik het ook weer kreeg.  :Smile: 
mja gekke gedachten heb ik wel meer.

Ik ga zo dadelijk naar de huisarts...
even men medicijnen bespreken..
Vandaag heb ik wel een goede dag.
weinig hyperventileren en redelijk positief gevoel.
Gisteren had ik zo het gevoel of ik kon elke moment in een huilbui uitbarsten.

veel sterkte en liefs voor allen!
xx

----------


## sietske763

@margreet,
heb meerdere AP,s geprobeerd(anti psychotica)niet omdat ik psychotisch ben maar om rust in mn regelmatig malende hoofd te hebben en voor het slapen.
heb heel lang slaap/kalmerings tabletten hiervoor geslikt en die zijn verslavend, terwijl seroquel dat niet is.
ik ken die verhalen en programma,s maar ik kan daar niet veel mee, ik wil eerst zelf voelen wat het met mij doet.......
mijn enige bijwerking in het begin was dufheid.
als ik jou was zou ik niet op programma,s en bijsluiters letten, daar word je niet vrolijk van.....en het kan je een kans ontnemen dat je je er wel beter door voelt.
@ sleepy, hoe was het bij HA??
succes he meid!!

----------


## erwin71

Halle Magreet en anderen,

Ik ben nu 14 dagen bezig met 20 mg Citalopram. Mijn gedachten van depressiviteit is iets minder, maar de gespannenheid en onrust neemt dan meer toe, het niet onder controle krijgen, maar het voelt iets minder zwaar als depressieve gedachte. Toch probeer ik weer regelmaat in mijn leven te krijgen werk nu 4 weken al op 50%, maar kan moeilijk concentreren op het werk, gedachtes dwalen af. Heb me ook voorgenomen om min 3x in de week te gaan hardlopen/fietsen, andere dagen gewoon tegen de avond een wandeling maken, frisse neus halen buiten.
S' avonds toch genoodzaakt om oxazepam te gebruiken, om zodoende toch nog een relatieve relaxte avond te hebben

----------


## erwin71

Moest eten, dacht dat ik mij tekst wel kon editen, maar niet dus  :Smile: .
Die regelmaat was advies van mij psycholoog.
Me elke dag een doel op te stellen voor de volgende dag, om wat te doen hebben, ongeacht of je er zin in hebt of niet, om zo weer zoals hij dat noemt 'zekerheden' te creeren, die ik volgens hem tijdens mij ziekte ben 'kwijtgeraakt', waardoor de stroming van mij hersenen/serotonine weer in beweging komt.Ik ben ook maandag bij de psychiater geweest, die op de hoogte wil zijn m.b.t. de medicatie, waarvan ik het gevoel heb dat ze nog niet echt lekker werken. 
Tevens mij nachten zijn onrustig , moet er vaak uit om te plassen, komt doordat omdat ik meer drink als normaal. 
Had hem gevraagd, of het niet mogelijk is om wat remeron of Seroquel te krijgen voor het slapen, schijnen tevens erge goede slaapmiddelen te zijn, maar hij wou dat nog niet doen, hij wil eerst dat ik 4 weken alleen aan de citalopram ga, met oxazepam om als paraplu te fungeren.

Maar hoe gaat het met jouw verder Magreet, voel je al lichte verbetering?
En de andere op deze forum, enige positieve progressie?
Ben erg benieuwd Sietske, of je wat rustiger wordt en beter kan slapen met seroquel.
Het is inderdaad fijn om zo met elkaar te kunnen communiceren, maar net wat sleepy zei, teveel verhalen lezen over AD's wordt je niet altijd vrolijker van.

----------


## martin1965

Ben nu 7 weken aan de cipramil. Omdat ik bang was voor de bijwerkingen (negatieve ervaringen met andere AD's) gestart in druppelvorm en rustig opgebouwd. (2 dagen 2 druppels, daarna 2 dagen 4 druppels, 2 dagen 6 druppels en vanaf toen 8 druppels - 8 druppels komt overeen met 20 mg in tabletvorm).

Ik gebruik dit middel vanwege (ernstige) angst en spanningsklachten

Echt vervelende bijwerkingen heb ik van de cipramil niet gehad. In het begin vooral wat slaperigheid en geeuwen en wat hoofdpijn (niet heel erg, met 2 paracetamol per dag was ik er van af).

Ik heb in de 7 weken 2 maal flink liggen dromen, het waren geen nachtmerries. Maar ik droomde ook wel eens voor die tijd. En de meeste dromen vergeet je al voor je wakker bent.

Ik ben iets rustiger sinds ik cipramil gebruik. Ik heb minder angstaanvallen en/of ze zijn minder heftig. Maar ik ben nog niet van al mijn paniek af. psychotherapie zal me verder moeten helpen.

Ik ben 5 weken opgenomen geweest omdat het echt niet meer ging thuis. Gelijktijdig met het invoeren van de cipramil hebben ze me laten stoppen met Alprazolam (6 maal daags 0,5 mg) en nu kan ik toe met 3 maal daags 25 mg Librium (ter vergelijking - deze pillen zijn ongeveer even sterk in werking, alleen is Alprazolam kortwerkend en Librium langwerkend).

Ik ben in ieder geval een behoorlijk stuk opgeknapt door die opname. En over het middel Cipramil kan ik alleen maar positief zijn, als het me verder helpt in het overwinnen van alle angsten en fobieen dan blijf ik het voorlopig gebruiken.

Dat druppelflesje van de cipramil druppelt overigens onhandig. Je moet er vaak nogal wat geduld voor hebben. 


In het begin van deze topic wordt door Sammydiva gemeld dat de Alprazolam niet meer werkte, dat je er steeds meer van nodig hebt en dat dit medicijn verslavend is en dat je er een beetje gek van wordt. Ik had dat ook. Ik was heel de dag bezig met de alprazolam precies te verdelen over het etmaal. Ik had er kortstondig (een uur na inname) wat rust van en dat duurde dan ook ongeveer een uur of twee. Maar de alprazolam begon averechts te werken bij mij, lijkt het wel. Zo gauw ik van alprazolam was overgestapt op librium ging het heel snel de goede kant op, vooral de prima nachtrust was een genot (nog steeds). Verder afbouwen met librium is nog moeilijk, ben ik achtergekomen (na 4 dagen 2 maal daags schoot ik op de 5e dag weer in de paniek).

Oh ja, wat ook nog vermeldenswaardig is, ik dronk toch wel wat alcohol en ben daar 5 maanden geleden (op nieuwjaarsdag) mee gestopt. Vreemd genoeg werd ik niet beter van het stoppen. Nu ben ik er vanaf en heb ik er ook weinig behoefte meer aan. Alcohol is toch een middel dat je angst wel tijdelijk remt, maar geen permanente oplossing is (eerder het tegenovergestelde).

Enfin, over cipramil ben ik dus redelijk positief. En voor mensen die het echt niet meer trekken en waarvan de dokter zegt: misschien moet je opgenomen worden.... ze zorgen daar goed voor je en ze doen er niets tegen je wil in. Ik was er heel huiverig voor, maar ik heb er achteraf geen spijt van.

mvg Martin

----------

